# January 2016 PopSugar Must Have Box *SPOILERS*



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 21, 2015)

Seems funny starting a thread when some haven't received their December box yet, but it's about that time...


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for being on it @@lauradiniwilk!


----------



## jackieee (Dec 22, 2015)

I was really bummed last January when we didn't get another version of the calendar sent in January 2013's box...I suppose some people would be annoyed at a repeated product, and I can't say I'd really blame them, but that calendar was so lovely!


----------



## Saiza (Dec 22, 2015)

I haven't gotten my December box yet, supposed to get it tomorrow! I signed up for the 6 month deal, pretty excited to see what January brings.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2015)

The January 2015 PS box was one of my favorites, surprisingly. I didn't care for the previous years as much.

I think we're due for a scarf though, they did gloves and hat in the past. Or maybe socks. January suggests cozy items to me, even though we're looking at 80 degrees where I live on xmas eve, which is un-heard of!

I feel like I live in Southern California!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2015)

jackieee said:


> I was really bummed last January when we didn't get another version of the calendar sent in January 2013's box...I suppose some people would be annoyed at a repeated product, and I can't say I'd really blame them, but that calendar was so lovely!


I was secretly hoping the same thing-- I loved that cute calender. It made me so happy to see the next months destination.. Lol.. It's the little things that make me happy!! I may have to buy one of those calendars for 2016-- was it by rifle?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 23, 2015)

January 2013 was my first ever PSMH box...the popbars were so amazing, and I still use the stability ball to this day (and I have a smidgen of the epicuren left - I used it faithfully for a year and a half and then needed to take a break - that stuff lasts FOREVER).  January 14 and December 13 are the only two months I have ever skipped since then, so I had to look back to see the rifle paper co calendar you guys are talking about.  I would love to receive something from rifle - anything but more coasters!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 23, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I was secretly hoping the same thing-- I loved that cute calender. It made me so happy to see the next months destination.. Lol.. It's the little things that make me happy!! I may have to buy one of those calendars for 2016-- was it by rifle?


Yup! https://riflepaperco.com/shop/calendars/  I bought the wall calendar this past year, then frame my favorite destinations to put on my wall forever.  This year has Venice and I'm pumped for the month to be over so I can get it framed.  My favorite city by far!


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am so hoping for a cute scarf, so far i have only received 1 since subbing to this box, and that was the blue plaid scarf from augu5, which i have not worn yet because of the pattern, i dont have much that matches. I hope we get something maybe in a solid color, or a pattern that can go with anything. I really liked the beige shimmer scarf from last december. I am dying to swap for the mauve/purplish scarf from sometime in 2014 i think.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm hoping for a personal agenda calendar (I know many people use their phones, but I still love writing stuff down.) And a good, savory, snack.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmmm lets see I d love to see a nice face peel or lip scrub 

healthy recipes / recipe storage

boot cuffs or convertible mittens

swell water bottle

essential oil diffuser

something like this https://www.teaforte.com/store/tea-gifts/winter-loose-tea-starter-set/

hair accessories or styling tool

desk calendar


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 30, 2015)

Omg, I would die if there were boot cuffs! I've been so close to buying some and then talking myself out of it. But if they came in a box, that'd be totally justifiable!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 30, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Hmmm lets see I d love to see a nice face peel or lip scrub
> 
> healthy recipes / recipe storage
> 
> ...


I would loooooooove a Swell water bottle! I wanted one and saw them at Starbucks, walked over to check them out, saw the price and walked away. Far away.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 30, 2015)

They had a swell bottle in a beach/summer special edition box in the past. I liked mine but my seal busted and it wouldn't keep my water cold anymore. PS sent me another one. I hardly use mine because though, I want my water in a larger bottle (I use a tervis now, even though mine leaks, ugh). It's also not a functional water bottle for the gym.

I think they're great for the beach though, an excellent way to keep water cold while in the heat.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 3, 2016)

Marie Kondo (of the 'konmari' cleaning method) has a new book coming out on the 5th. I've already preordered it, but it would be a very appropriate item for this month's box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 4, 2016)

@ Saffyra, I love the ombre hair color!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 4, 2016)

Target/PSMH Box goes on sale tomorrow. Not sure how to start a new thread!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 4, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> They had a swell bottle in a beach/summer special edition box in the past. I liked mine but my seal busted and it wouldn't keep my water cold anymore. PS sent me another one. I hardly use mine because though, I want my water in a larger bottle (I use a tervis now, even though mine leaks, ugh). It's also not a functional water bottle for the gym.
> 
> I think they're great for the beach though, an excellent way to keep water cold while in the heat.


I didn't remember that one, but you make a good point about it not being a good one for the gym. I got a good bottle not too long ago, but I hated it for the gym because it was a screw top/wide mouth one and not only was unscrewing it annoying, but I usually managed to soak myself every time I took a drink.

I would never pay $35/50 for a water bottle though, so hoping it's in a sub box is my only hope of ever having one! LOL.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Target/PSMH Box goes on sale tomorrow. Not sure how to start a new thread!


I made a thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138664-popsugar-target-box-2016-spoilers/?view=getlastpost


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2016)

nicolispicoli said:


> I didn't remember that one, but you make a good point about it not being a good one for the gym. I got a good bottle not too long ago, but I hated it for the gym because it was a screw top/wide mouth one and not only was unscrewing it annoying, but I usually managed to soak myself every time I took a drink.
> 
> I would never pay $35/50 for a water bottle though, so hoping it's in a sub box is my only hope of ever having one! LOL.


It was one of their first Summer special edition boxes in May 2013: 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/05/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-summer-fun-box-review.html


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks bizgirlva!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow Jan. 5 th and not even any inspiration hints. I m ready pop sugar lay it on us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 7, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> Marie Kondo (of the 'konmari' cleaning method) has a new book coming out on the 5th. I've already preordered it, but it would be a very appropriate item for this month's box.


Ding ding ding you are the winner. Just saw on msa the new book by Marie Kondo spark joy : master class of decluttering and organizing (I think that's the title lol) is in the Jan. Box. Good guess!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 7, 2016)

@@Teach22 I think this is about the first time I've ever been right – it was bound to happen sometime!

Even though I have the book already, I'm glad it's in the box. Those of us with too much subscription clutter need the advice!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Ugh my clutter isn't the problem it's my boyfriends clutter I can't get under control. Does she have a book for getting rid of his stuff?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ugh my clutter isn't the problem it's my boyfriends clutter I can't get under control. Does she have a book for getting rid of his stuff?


Omg ... Same Here!! I'm the one that's constantly getting rid of things-- I can't stand clutter. Husband is king of clutter-- maybe I'll gift him the book. If this book gets him to declutter it will be the best PS item I've received to date.. Lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been doing better with decluttering but then I get back to old habits and I have to do it again. I guess the amount of subs I have don't help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm looking forward to getting this book. I signed up for this box again before my no buy. Kind of defeats the purpose I know but I can't do a no buy with absolutely nothing. I know I'm very weak.  :lol:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 7, 2016)

I was gonna be bummed, because I just bought her book, but this is a different book she wrote.  Score!  (although according to her book I should probably cancel this subscription...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought one of those last chance deals and I received a tracking email on 12/29 and when I track it it just shows that the label was created. Is this normal for PSMH to keep a package for over a week and not give it to FedEx?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 7, 2016)

I will read it just to see if she has any ideas that are new.  I am pretty clutter free although my house is not large and 70 years old so storage is at a premium. Over the holidays while I was off work I pulled out the bin I keep under my bed and sorted EVERY single thing from sub boxes either keep/donate/trash put them into labeled ziploc bags (ie: face primer) and donated a huge box of stuff to the local women's shelter.  It felt so good to pass along things to people who would appreciate them and to make sense of the jumble that was under the bed.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh! I'm really excited for that book. I finally just got a chance to finish Why Not Me?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 7, 2016)

AHH I am so excited!  Organization porn!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 7, 2016)

Inspirations are new year, renewal, organization, detox... Any guesses ladies


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 7, 2016)

Planner or calendar?  Detox tea or another mask like the one from last year?  Exercise stuff?  Drawer dividers or cord ties or a label maker or other organizational gear to go with the book?  Renewal........I'm stumped if it's anything other than skincare.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Inspirations are new year, renewal, organization, detox... Any guesses ladies


I'm slightly afraid of the word detox, that suggests a cleanse to me. I don't really want some funky juice or broth spilling all over my box, but a new detoxing cleanser for my face/body would be cool.

A planner kinda encompasses new year and organization. Organization is also the book topic.

Renewal was the "inspiration" for the March 2015 box. Which was the box of the the infamous hot pink pineapple plastic pouch (how's that for alliteration?) That was also the diffuser, benefit mini's, mini wet brush, what to pack pad and the bliss microdermabrasion cleanser scrub.

So I guess all I've come up with is a new facial cleanser or body wash. Let's hope it's not dial!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 7, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought one of those last chance deals and I received a tracking email on 12/29 and when I track it it just shows that the label was created. Is this normal for PSMH to keep a package for over a week and not give it to FedEx?


Yes, I've had that happen in the past.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 8, 2016)

Organization has to be the book. A detox cleanser or tea would be great. The book does not spark my joy but we'll see as always when I get it


----------



## Sherr (Jan 8, 2016)

As long as it's not a Goop-style cleanse.  I have to get up in the mornings and go to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2016)

Sherr said:


> As long as it's not a Goop-style cleanse.  I have to get up in the mornings and go to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I notice how the detox page on the goop site says to drink lemon water and tea the first two hours of the day then breakfast an hour later. I'd be the most hateful person if I didn't have anything in my stomach for 3 hours after getting up. 

Sometimes I can get up and get to the gym on Saturday mornings and working out distracts me from hunger for a couple hours, but I immediately get food after, like a huge veggie omelette and plate of bacon.

Ha! I'm not cut out for cleanses.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not cut out for cleanses either. I get extremely grumpy if I don't get food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I never miss a meal. When I was a teenager, I tried a cleanse once against my mom's wishes and it didn't end well. I ended up doing it for a day and I've never done it since. More power to the people who can do it. I love food too much so I'm out. :lol:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm the exact opposite, I just can't eat that early in the morning.  My mom used to make me eat breakfast before school and I'd get sick in the driveway so she stopped.  I think it was from sinus drainage as a kid (ew) but even now breakfast just isn't my jam.  I also don't love traditional breakfast foods at all.  So of course hubs and the kids require a full on eggs/pancakes type feast on the weekends.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I'm the exact opposite, I just can't eat that early in the morning.  My mom used to make me eat breakfast before school and I'd get sick in the driveway so she stopped.  I think it was from sinus drainage as a kid (ew) but even now breakfast just isn't my jam.  I also don't love traditional breakfast foods at all.  So of course hubs and the kids require a full on eggs/pancakes type feast on the weekends.


This is why there shouldn't be anything related to detoxing or a cleanse in the box, PopSugar should only send yummy treats as the food items. I don't want a detoxing food item. Gross!

Hmm we got a book on juicing last year. In prior years the January snacks have ranged quite a bit from health bars, to the hot chocolate sticks and mini marshmallows, to popcorn and the nature valley protein granola.

My vote will always be for chocolate though.


----------



## jiblet (Jan 8, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought one of those last chance deals and I received a tracking email on 12/29 and when I track it it just shows that the label was created. Is this normal for PSMH to keep a package for over a week and not give it to FedEx?


It's usually on its way even though it says that keep an eye out for it. I had that problem with December and the GMA box. My account still said processing well after the boxes were delivered. Enjoy!


----------



## prettycat33 (Jan 8, 2016)

The detox aspect to this months box worries me. I would love a face or even foot mask, but i hope its not a tea or something that can affect the stomach. I had the worst experience with this detox program i had purchased . It seemed like a good thing, until it made me have to hit the bathroom every 15 minutes! I feel i just dont have the time to do a detox, so hopefully its something simple. Who knows, it really could be anything.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hooray just got a shipping notice for the Jan box and it's moving already!! Woot woot eta 1/14 but I wouldn't be surprised if it comes sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Its says its only 1.4 lbs... that seems light for a box with a box it.  SO excited to see what else is in here!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 8, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Hooray just got a shipping notice for the Jan box and it's moving already!! Woot woot eta 1/14 but I wouldn't be surprised if it comes sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its says its only 1.4 lbs... that seems light for a box with a box it. SO excited to see what else is in here!


I got a shipping notice too, woot woot! I never seem to get a notice this early. Mine is also showing 1.4 lbs. I'm so excited!


----------



## MET (Jan 8, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Hooray just got a shipping notice for the Jan box and it's moving already!! Woot woot eta 1/14 but I wouldn't be surprised if it comes sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Its says its only 1.4 lbs... that seems light for a box with a box it.  SO excited to see what else is in here!


I didn't receive a notice but I logged into FedEx and mine is scheduled to arrive on 1/13 - that's super early especially since I just renewed with the last deal.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 9, 2016)

Hmm. I'm hoping to see spoilers before I order then! I am waffling on getting one, but I literally had just ordered that book off of Amazon and it's at my PO Box, so that item is a total bust.

I could regift it I guess, but not sure to who.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm excited about the book. It is literally the only book I was considering buying in a hard copy (as opposed to via Kindle.) ironically, it is the first book by the same author that encouraged me to get rid of my hundreds (and I really mean hundreds) of other books. The original (sorry the name escapes me now) had a unique perspective on organizing. I hope this new book isn't just a repeat of the first.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 9, 2016)

It's an illustrated guide to the method, so basically it has drawings and things of how to fold everything and organize them. It's a companion to her first book really.


----------



## Jen G (Jan 9, 2016)

CaliMel said:


> It's an illustrated guide to the method, so basically it has drawings and things of how to fold everything and organize them. It's a companion to her first book really.


Except......it doesn't. Not really. I picked up a copy at Costco yesterday and thumbed through it and the drawings are minimal, and look like something out of a childrens book. I didn't read through it, but I really don't understand why they say it's "illustrated" because it's not, or at the very least it's misleading. I will look through it more closely when I get it in my box, but then I will pass it on to some one that was a fan of the first book and would like to have it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've only read parts of her first book and as a result I ended up going through closets and donating too many books to count. I felt so much better after. I did end up buying cheap clothing to fill up my closet again so it really didn't last that well. I'm working on really paring down and trying to buy a few things only but better quality and only if I really need it. It's so hard to do the same with makeup products and skin care. I go through old products all the time and throw away and I also donate and give away a lot but then I end up buying more. My subs don't help with accumulating products. I think the value of the subs is what keeps me in. Getting all these products for a lot less than it would cost to go and buy them from a store individually. Plus the surprise factor is part of the fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I don't always end up using all the products in sub boxes but they still end up being a deal and can be used for gifts for friends and family.


----------



## MET (Jan 10, 2016)

My shipment has moved up to Tuesday but it is already in my state so hopefully I will receive it tomorrow.  I'm never the first so hopefully we will start seeing full spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm surprised we don't have spoilers yet.  I should be getting my box tomorrow, and I usually get my box at least a couple days after the first spoilers come out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah I'm wondering if we'll have bloggers spoilers later today as mail starts to arrive.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 11, 2016)

someone on MSA said their box is waiting for them as home per tracking.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> someone on MSA said their box is waiting for them as home per tracking.


Why aren't people going home at lunch to get their boxes? Or better yet getting them sent to work? 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ah well spoilers tonight hopefully!


----------



## ellenjudymoody (Jan 11, 2016)

@@boxesandboxes That was me! I'm literally squirming in my seat waiting to go home and open it! (as to why I don't rush home - unfortunately I'm half an hour away, and I don't trust my job to get nice things sent here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Kara Lewis (Jan 11, 2016)

eeeeekkk!!! I see someone posted that they got their box on instagram! I hope they tell us what's in it asap!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

ellenjudymoody said:


> @@boxesandboxes That was me! I'm literally squirming in my seat waiting to go home and open it! (as to why I don't rush home - unfortunately I'm half an hour away, and I don't trust my job to get nice things sent here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Yipes! Just the opposite for me. I can't leave anything at home since a combo of the lazy mail person and the kids roaming around after school will scoop up any packages left out. 

Can't wait for your updates later!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

itskaraaa said:


> eeeeekkk!!! I see someone posted that they got their box on instagram! I hope they tell us what's in it asap!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I see that! Something appears white with black polka dots. I wonder if it's a scarf?


----------



## Kara Lewis (Jan 11, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I see that! Something appears white with black polka dots. I wonder if it's a scarf?


I didn't even notice that!! I hope it's that... or I just hope she'll share soon what it is!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't find the Instagram pic....can y'all share?  I want to peek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Sara Dorne (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi I just found this on insta!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

Love it! I love it all!

I have that mask, I some how scored it as a free sample.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 11, 2016)

Full spoilers on MSA


----------



## aniadania (Jan 11, 2016)

Planner! Yey!!! Glad I didn't buy one yet, need one desperately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and sheet mask, and beautiful tote! Nice!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 11, 2016)

I like this one!  I can always use bins in my small, older home that has very little storage until I get my closets professionally done SOME day!  The bath gels will come in handy for my 2 trips planned this year; same with the planner for when firing up the iphone is too much hassle when on the move. I have a million masks but they are always good to have on hand. Gum and chapstick are always useful and I will thumb through the Spark book to see if anything interesting awaits me.  Good month!


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 11, 2016)

I love it all!!! First box I've been excited about in awhile


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 11, 2016)

I love Patchology!! I hope there's a coupon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Jan 11, 2016)

This box is perfect for me! So excited and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm set for a planner but think I might use this one as some sort of a journal of the things I did that day (that weren't in my planner) or something.

I hope the bin is a decent size....I have a thing for containers and bins so it will come in handy.

Looks like a very nice box!  (Now, the big question is when will it ever arrive?)


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ohhh fun!  I just got some new shelving units and am looking for pretty bins and baskets hopefully this one works well.  The planner looks lovely, love, love, love that color! I love the pathology eye patches so hopefully the sheet masks are just as awesome.  The bath gels look awesome-- I hope next box they send a bath tray and bath pillow lol.  Not a gum chewer (weird I know but gum completely grosses me out) but sounds like a fun flavor I m sure I know somebody who will enjoy it and my lips are so dried out from the cold I ll take all the chapsticks lol!


----------



## jackieee (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm super picky about planners and 99% of them don't work for my work schedule, but I can certainly gift it to someone who would love it. 

That bin looks amazing and I want it ASAP! I JUST bought a bin last night for my dogs (their freaking 4th toy bin, so spoiled), but I'll find a use for it. It's right up my alley in terms of style!!

Excited about the sheet masks! I've bought over 100 sheet masks in the last 2 weeks, but I always need more and I'm happy they've included them. Never used Patchology though (or heard of them)...mine are all Asian brands, but they seem to have good reviews.

Blah at gum, I really only like minty or cinnamon gum. Or y'know, bubble gum flavored gum, lol. I'll give them a try though. I feel like PS has been really lazy with the snacks lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got a big bottle of Philosophy Amazing Grace shower gel for Christmas, but I'll eventually get to these shower gels.

I should probably read the book...I have so much clutter, lol  :couch:

Overall, I really like the look of this box. Good job, PS!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 11, 2016)

I bet most of us sub box addicts could use that book.... 

/guilty


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 11, 2016)

I think this is a super nice box!

I am sort of relieved though because while I LOVE everything in there, I don't need any of it, so I don't feel compelled to order one.

Target had a really cute gold and white planner I bought last month. I have sooo many shower gels. The thing that looks the best to me is that bin! It's so cute.

I had already bought that book when it popped up for pre-order too. But I might have to look around the website those bins are off of though. They look really useful.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 12, 2016)

I love the irony of sending us a book that's about eliminating clutter/getting rid of stuff/cleaning up etc. Then they send us a bin, to hold more of our stuff!


----------



## MET (Jan 12, 2016)

Received my box (along with GlossyBox) and I really like everything.  The bin is much larger than I anticipated and very cute!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine is shipping today, finally.  I thought I was on the crap list after sending emails about my replacement items, never received of course.  Tired of emailing about that.  But on a bright note, January box looks like a great one for me, excited about the bin.  I got charged for 2, so 2 bins will work and the other I can gift.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 12, 2016)

Very happy with this box!  Hope Popsugar is getting its groove back permanently


----------



## sasha3000 (Jan 12, 2016)

As much as I love skincare items and makeup, I am really happy with the sack bin.  I am actually looking forward to the book as I am really bad and organizing.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm always surprised by a calendar in a January box, especially one that doesn't show up until January is half over, or over.  I've already had quite a few events added in my calendar!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 14, 2016)

kristab94 said:


> I'm always surprised by a calendar in a January box, especially one that doesn't show up until January is half over, or over.  I've already had quite a few events added in my calendar!


Yeah I already have multiple planners going by this time of year.  I'm going to use the PSMH one for tracking meals and fitness, since I want to get more consistent about that.  The other thing I was thinking was that it would make a good 5 minute journal.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 14, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Yeah I already have multiple planners going by this time of year.  I'm going to use the PSMH one for tracking meals and fitness, since I want to get more consistent about that.  The other thing I was thinking was that it would make a good 5 minute journal.


Meal planning is a great idea!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

kristab94 said:


> Meal planning is a great idea!


Meal planning and tracking is a great idea. I'm just not that organized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I've tried a few times and it didn't last that long. I'm looking forward to getting this planner though although I had bought a different one at the end of last year. I'm trying to get more organized with a planner (or multiple in this case). I use my phone calendar for everything but I thought maybe writing things down will be more effective so I'm going to try and do both. The main reason I bought the planner was to try and incorporate more exercise in my daily life. It worked well the first two days hahaha. I guess I still have the rest of the year to figure this out. :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 14, 2016)

Did you all get the email about February billing?

I bet early billing/shipping for the few box means a Valentine's Day related item.

And it better include that plate of cupcakes they pictured in the email.

Looks like we'll need a thread pretty early, hard to believe!

Anyway my January box should be to me tomorrow!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 14, 2016)

The cupcakes was the best part of that email. My Jan box should be here on the 21st. I need the extra calender for work to keep up with medications and injections instead of my notebook.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh boo looks like my box isn't coming until Monday (actually tomorrow but since my office is closed my post office won't deliver it until Monday).  Good thing there isn't a super yummy snack in there that I'd be dying to eat all weekend.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 15, 2016)

Monday is a holiday also no? MLK


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2016)

Pixels said:


> Monday is a holiday also no? MLK


Crap! Yeah, you're right, it is. UGH!

I'm slightly irritated that my box was in WV yesterday and usually comes a day early (today) but it's only just in transit to my post office. Oh well what's another day?


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Jan 15, 2016)

I really hope I actually receive my January box before they bill me for February. As of this morning I still don't even see tracking info on my account. Usually even if I never get the email, they will at least update for me on my account on the website. Either way, I'm super excited for this months box and hope I get it soon.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 15, 2016)

I receive my box earlier this week 

The bin is my favorite I want more lol

The masks are a close 2nd- i love the patchology eye patches I have a big tub of them so hopefully these are just as awesome.

The planner is beautiful its a nice size too easy to carry with you.  I may turn it into a gratitude/positivity/joy journal

The book not sure I ll actually read it but who knows lol

The gum was missing from mine which is annoying but I m not a gum chewer so no biggie. 

Chap Stick comes in handy this time of year but its not really anything special I also didn't have an info card in my box so not sure if this was an extra 

All in all a lovely box.  Excited to see what next month brings--hope everyone enjoys their goodies!


----------



## Chibisjunk (Jan 18, 2016)

I haven't gotten any emails shipment notification. When I logon to my account the Jan box is listed with no shipment date. I am especially irritated because they managed to send me 2 December boxes before Christmas but nothing for Jan yet. I purchased a 6 month sub so there shouldn't be any billing issues.

....the planner makes it worse...

sorry for being a downer. just frustrated about not getting my box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 18, 2016)

mine still shows processing (today, Monday) but turned up at my door on saturday.  Guessing you will get it tomorrow after the holiday.


----------



## prettycat33 (Jan 19, 2016)

I still have not received my box or tracking info. Under my account it doesn't say its processing, its just blank. I dont think i will be receiving my Jan box until February. I am pretty disappointed because i need to use the planner real bad.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 19, 2016)

Got my box today!

LOVE the bin and I'm so happy there is a coupon code for 25% off and free shipping from that company...I'm contemplating getting another one or something else from there.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 19, 2016)

Still no tracking for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm on the west coast and my box should be here today. I received the shipping notification last night and when I checked it said it had shipped Jan 14. Gotta love popsugar! Hope this helps some of you who are still waiting for your box!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 20, 2016)

Best Popsugar box ever!!! I just opened mine up. And I love everything. What a perfect January box.

Planner- beautiful. I'm so glad it's not pink. Agree that is should have come in December, but I love the design. My other planner is also Blue Sky, so I just need to decide which I like best. The actual organizing sections of the PS one seem perfect, but I can't swap the other one. I wonder if anyone will even want to swap for a planner in January.

Bin- Are you kidding me? This is soo cool. Love this huge bin that folds up. Great home item.

Gum- we don't do sugarless in my house because my husband has a horrible asparatame allergy. These will be tossed or swapped

Spark Joy- love. It's probably just a retread of her first book, but I liked that book a lot. I think this is one of the most equal opportunity pleaser books PS has ever sent.

Shower gel- yep. I'll use it. And I'll feel fancy while I do.

Patchology- I thought these would be an automatic swap for me, but the reviews are great and they seem quick and easy. I'm excited to try them.

Chapstick- can't lose with a nice lip balm. Always need more.

I'm more excited about this PS box than I have been for any in a long time. It reminds me of when I first subscribed and I really felt like I was getting a present each month.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 20, 2016)

northwest22 said:


> Best Popsugar box ever!!! I just opened mine up. And I love everything. What a perfect January box.
> 
> Planner- beautiful. I'm so glad it's not pink. Agree that is should have come in December, but I love the design. My other planner is also Blue Sky, so I just need to decide which I like best. The actual organizing sections of the PS one seem perfect, but I can't swap the other one. I wonder if anyone will even want to swap for a planner in January.
> 
> ...


It looks like there are over 130 up for swap right now on MSA... I decided to give mine to my SO since I already bought a planner for the year and started using it. This one looks so nice with the to-do lists, I'm jealous of those!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 21, 2016)

I FINALLY received one of my January boxes today and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!! 

My only gripe is that I wish the planner would have come in December. Otherwise I love everything. I've been buying Project 7 gum lately because it's yummy, the storage bin is so cute and a great size, love the little mini soaps/bubble baths, I'm obsessed with sheet masks and I have been slowly using the KonMari method on my whole home. I would have loved the chapstick but it has soy and unfortunately my 2 year old is severely allergic to soy - so that was tossed and fast. 

Awesome box, great curation. I can't wait for my Target box to get here next!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 21, 2016)

I just put my bin and the planner on ebay.  Both are cute just won't get used.  The book will probably follow soon after.  The value of the box is still there without these items.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I thought the bin was my fave item from this box but man Patchology scores again LOVE the masks just ordered more from Ulta.  If anyone is interested they also have lovely masks-- by far my fave brand.  Love a good find-- thank you pop sugar!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I decided to keep both planners and have one for family and one for me. Maybe I'll get organized this year. Then I went to youtube to watch videos on how to organize a planner. My goodness, that was going down the rabbit hole. If anyone has hours and hours to kill there are lots of planner videos on youtube.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jan 22, 2016)

Finally got my box yesterday and I really love it. I'm taking a trip to Scotland soon, so the travel soaps came at the perfect time. I love the bin, the color fits my home perfectly and frankly I can never have too many of these. I have a Filoflex planner so I don't need the one included in this box, but am happy to give it away to someone who can use it. I belong to several Facebook groups and I'm sure I can find someone to who can use it. It's very pretty and hate to think it won't get used. I also love face masks, and although I have several Patchology masks, I have yet to try them, so will give them a try and see how they compare to my beloved Korean face masks. 

All in all, happy with PSMH this month!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 22, 2016)

My box came without the info card....I almost feel like I need to buy a second box just to get the card!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 24, 2016)

My box cam without the Patchology trio


----------



## MET (Jan 24, 2016)

Reija said:


> Reija, on 24 Jan 2016 - 2:00 PM, said:My box cam without the Patchology trio I'll have to send them an email I guess. I'm looking forward to reading the book and using the planner as a back up on the go planner. The bin is very cute and I've already put it to use. Overall happy with this and glad I resubbed. Hope I get the masks though.


That's horrible but they should make it right and hopefully throw in a little something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheaC (Jan 25, 2016)

I ended up using the planner I got from Popsugar as a food and workout journal. I could have given it away but I was referred to a nutritionist last month/year (ha, Januaries) concerning my blood test (go to your yearly checkups!) and she gave me a guideline on what to eat more and what to eat less.

I've had it for 3 days now and I was shocked at how much random junk food I'm eating without thinking about it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 3, 2016)

It looks like Pehr has free shipping til the 5th.

And you can use the 25% off code too!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2016)

I got the Patchology trio in the mail that was missing from my box. Glad I finally got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------

